# John Deere 826 looking to buy ..



## Jean-Marc (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello to all 
New to this forum !

A near neighbor do have a John Deere 826 for sale ; original engine, works perfectly, a bit rusty ,no so bad ;
i would like to buy his machine ,Would it be a good idea? ; Are those machines good (they look like ! ) ?
Many thanks for your advices , i am a beginner in J. Deere machines ...! 
Jean-Marc


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Combien?… Si c'est pas trop cher ça pourrait être une bonne affaire parce que ces "vieilles" machines étaient bâties comme des tanks.:thumbsup: Par contre le seul inconvénient c'est que certaines pièces peuvent s'avérer difficiles à trouver et demandent parfois un peu plus de recherches et de patience pour les trouver.

Bonne chance!

Claude. :wink:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

826? made by John Deere, 826D? made by Ariens, 826TRS? made by Murray

It will say on the label and the side of the auger housing.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks everybody

It is a 826 on label ..


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

toofastforyou said:


> Combien?… Si c'est pas trop cher ça pourrait être une bonne affaire parce que ces "vieilles" machines étaient bâties comme des tanks.:thumbsup: Par contre le seul inconvénient c'est que certaines pièces peuvent s'avérer difficiles à trouver et demandent parfois un peu plus de recherches et de patience pour les trouver.
> 
> Bonne chance!
> 
> Claude. :wink:


Hey! It's been a long time since I took French, but I think I followed that  J'espere que vous trouvez une bonne machine. 

This video has good information for someone buying a used machine: 





A simple thing that I check for is to make sure that both augers are free on the auger shaft, and are not rusted to the shaft and stuck to it. I rotate one auger "forward" and keep pressure on it, and try to rotate the other one back and forth. The other one should move a little, showing that it can move on the shaft, and is not rusted solid. Then keep forward pressure on the second auger, and wiggle the first one. 

If they can each move a little, that's good, that means that they are not rusted solid to the shaft, and that the shear bolts can still do their job to protect the gearbox. 

If they are rusted to the shaft (and cannot wiggle), hitting something solid risks gearbox damage. And they can be *very* difficult to loosen up and remove, if they are rusted to the shaft.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

826 is made by John Deere, I call it a Real John Deere. Well made, heavy, cast iron gear box, one of my favorites. It probably has a short chute which needs to be cut and extended so it will throw further and less chance of clogging, needs a rubber impeller kit. Turf tires generally with chains, the chute turning lever is lower than I'd like, the drive lever is underneath the left handle you have tho pull up, squeeze, making it uncomfortable rather than on top holding it down. The auger rakes or blades are incredibly thick, so are the impeller blades. The friction disk is a 5 minute job to replace.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks ;
Correction on the model # : after I finally got it I was able to read the data:
P826H serial # 100703M 
so I think it is made in 1979 ,Horicon plant ..., I think....?
What do you mean by: Needs a rubber impeller kit ? Regards.


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> Combien?… Si c'est pas trop cher ça pourrait être une bonne affaire parce que ces "vieilles" machines étaient bâties comme des tanks.:thumbsup: Par contre le seul inconvénient c'est que certaines pièces peuvent s'avérer difficiles à trouver et demandent parfois un peu plus de recherches et de patience pour les trouver.
> 
> Bonne chance!
> 
> Claude. :wink:


English Translation: How much? If it’s not too expensive it could be a good deal because these old machines were built like tanks. However, the only drawback is that some parts can be difficult to find and sometimes require a little more research and patience to find them. Good luck. :smile2:


----------

